# CRS Spec Journal



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

OK! So after a miserable time cleaning the tank out, I rinsed it out and cleaned some scum off the glass. 

I took out all the snails I could find, had a hard lesson about what springtails are and trashed all the gravel. 

I replaced everything, so it will probably take some time to build my old BB and the tank goodies up for the shrimp. 

Let me know if anybody has suggestions! The tank just got flooded and I applied some moss.

I'd love some plant suggestions. 












MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I added some moss and flooded it. Hopefully it'll all take off, cycle quick and I'll get all the micro fauna that are so good for shrimp 










MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Had to leave the lights off today unfortunately. But I did get some H. Formosa I'm excited about. I think I'm going to put 4 in here.. I may need to take my time before I get the CRS and just go with some rillis or something of the sort until I'm 100% confident this is ready. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Update:

Well I haven't done much, but I know the good stuff is growing! Some of my moss has made progress, but I'm havin issues keeping my Anubias Petite down. 

I have noticed the oddest thing... Seems some seeds or something escaped my cleaning. I've got some interesting plants growing emerged well and submerged decent. Can anybody ID them?















The second is hard to see, but there are 4. 2 in and 2 out. All are growing on wood. 

Also, I want to put some of my Least Killifish in here but I'm not sure if the flow is too much. Thoughts anybody?

Current FTS









MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd love some responses on this! The Moss is starting to grow out, and it has a CPO in it temporarily. 

Let me know what you all think of the scape. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Anything new with this Spec?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Basil said:


> Anything new with this Spec?


Heyya! Just waiting for some feedback. There's not much interest in this spec I guess.


It is playing host to a naughty male crayfish that hurt its female partner. 

Thanks for commenting 

MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Highly recommend the flual 13w pc lap for your spec if you can score one cheap. As you know I went saltwater with mine recently but prior to that it was my desk tank and when I got one it made a big difference, it really brightens up the flaura and fauna.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> Highly recommend the flual 13w pc lap for your spec if you can score one cheap. As you know I went saltwater with mine recently but prior to that it was my desk tank and when I got one it made a big difference, it really brightens up the flaura and fauna.


Really!!! I was looking for some discussion on this... I thought it might be TOO much light.. 13W on a 2g? Sounds like merit for Co2 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I've got a resident crayfish in here, which is keeping me from bringing other tankmates in it, as I'm sure he'll harass them. He's kinda mean! He looks at me when I come around, but when I try to net him, he's gone. >_<

I tried to net him because I'm going to put CRS in here, as the title presumes, but he's preventing that.

I will say I had to move this tank from college to home for a month, and it proves to be a very easy tank to move, whereas long tanks are a PITA to move.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the driftwood! What kind of rock is in the tank? Can't wait to see it with some shrimp.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

DoubleT said:


> Love the driftwood! What kind of rock is in the tank? Can't wait to see it with some shrimp.


Oh thanks so much! 

This is sandstone by bartohog. I need to reposition the top piece a little. Actually, let me do that. This thread deserves a FTS update.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Alright. So the moss has filled in a little, and I put a little nylon to reduce the flow by a bit, so I can put some struggling fry or shrimp in here to stretch and heal. 

Other than that, I've been letting things happen. Feeding hen necessary!

FTS:









And my temporary ruler of this tank (LOL):










MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cool crayfish maybe you should just leave him in there! As for the fluval 13w light, it's rally not too much light IME, although it certainly could warrant co2 or at least excel. A better idea to reduce the flow would be to put a small hole in the tube leading from the pump to the outflow piece, right near the top, maybe 3/16", not bigger. The other benefit of doing it that way is that you can put your heater back there if you do. Otherwise if you put the heater there it won't work correctly because it heats up that small space quickly and then shuts off right away leaving the rest of the tank cold. Another thing about specs.... They all leak eventually alt least a little bit  so next time you redo the tank I'd re silicone it. Also the foam filter doesn't work as well as plain old filter floss jammed in the back compartment, I use accrurel brand floss with great results. What ever happened to the plant growing out of the driftwood?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Phew that's a lot to respond to! Thank you!

-I don't think I'll be picking up that light unless I really need to, I kinda like this stock light. 

-As for leaving the cray in there, I agree he's neat as all hell! I like him a lot, even more as he's been alone. But this tank is going to be a species only tank for SS-SSS crystals from Nick. I actually just ordered my solution tank  it should solve everything. It is another Deep Blue Professional (The best siliconed, rimmed tanks I've ever handled) tank. One gallon with a divider down the middle. I haven't figured out exactly how I'll do biological filtration along with mechanical, but I don't believe I'll need much. There will only be two crayfish in it. If I have an abundance of bad neos, a few neos too. It'll be full to the brim with mosses and driftwood. 

-Filtration, yeah I heard about that before, but I'm trying something completely new now. I'm going to do a canister on this tank  I will custom fit the tubes and pipes and *hopefully* it will make this tank 100% CRS ready. 

-Spec leaking... Wow this is one of the best quality tanks I've ever owned.. And I've had a lot of different tanks in the past. I've never had a leaking issue with mine, and this will be my second year with it soon. I hope it holds out. I move it 6 times a year lol. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh and the plants growing on the driftwood are still there lmao. I just kinda let them go. I'll snap a picture. Tbh I think it is grass 0.O. 🙉









MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Phew that's a lot to respond to! Thank you!
> 
> -I don't think I'll be picking up that light unless I really need to, I kinda like this stock light.
> 
> ...


A canister huh? I'm guessing like a toms mini or something, sounds sweet. Ya know that's kind of overkill though, you could just get a cheap hob filter and combined with the specs internal filter it would be just fine. You could get a big one like a tetra whisper 20 and mod it to fit, or just get this one that fits with no modification and the best part is it'd only cost you 9 bucks! 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821
the inlet on the hob pulls water in and down, the same way the specs design does no custom plumbing required. As you know I am using the filter floss, so I just poked the inlet pipe of the hob through it, but I was thinking it would work great if you froze the foam filter the spec comes with and then drilled a hole for the hob inlet pipe. The canister would be nice for the increased water volume though. You could also do a sump like I'm doing in my thread, with a 1/2" PVC overflow, but if you're moving constantly that would be a pain in the butt.

As for the specs leaking, yes they do tend to leak a tiny bit after a long time of use. The owner of my LFS has had a bunch set up and they all do it after am few years. I bought the spec the day it came out and mine started leaking 6 months ago. It's really not a big deal, just a few drops and once it gets down to about an inch from the rim it stops leaking strangely. I wouldn't go putting it on a mahogany desk or anything is all I'm saying, it's not going to empty itself overnight or anything though.

As for your mini crayfish holding tanks, you can make some DIY tiny sponge filters. Just go get 2 fluval chi filter sponges from petco for 2 bucks each, they're like a round cylinder of foam with the inside drilled out. Then get a short length of tubing the same diameter as the hole in the chi filter sponge (it's the same size as the aqueon water changer tubing cause that's what I used) drill holes in the tubing inside the foam piece so water can get through the foam, and run an airline tube down to the bottom of your brand new 3 dollar sponge filter! You could also run them both off one air pump using a gang valve. Lmk if you want me to snap a pic of my setup like this.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> A canister huh? I'm guessing like a toms mini or something, sounds sweet. Ya know that's kind of overkill though, you could just get a cheap hob filter and combined with the specs internal filter it would be just fine. You could get a big one like a tetra whisper 20 and mod it to fit, or just get this one that fits with no modification and the best part is it'd only cost you 9 bucks!
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821
> the inlet on the hob pulls water in and down, the same way the specs design does no custom plumbing required. As you know I am using the filter floss, so I just poked the inlet pipe of the hob through it, but I was thinking it would work great if you froze the foam filter the spec comes with and then drilled a hole for the hob inlet pipe. The canister would be nice for the increased water volume though. You could also do a sump like I'm doing in my thread, with a 1/2" PVC overflow, but if you're moving constantly that would be a pain in the butt.
> 
> ...


Wow awesome stuff. 

Please do lemme know how you do yours. I was just going to buy some online. I don't have a petco around unfortunately. 

I'm nervous now! I've never siliconed anything. 

The canister isn't toms mini, as I've heard terrible things about it. 

It is a zoomed 501! I am planning on yanking the stock filtration, maybe I can use it to fashion a filter for the new tank lol. I'll modify the tubes to fit the spec. 

I wanted the extra water volume, extra filtration + mechanical filtration. I'm planning on CRS and I don't like the occasional ammonia spikes I get with the stock filter. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I had a smashing success. 

I received my zoomed 501 today. It took a learning curve to put it together, figure out how it runs, ect. I assessed the tubes, and I still may cut the rubber tubes, but I used a copper tube cutter to cut my thick plastic pipes. 

I measured, measured again, cut them and assembled things. I rinsed the unit out, then I hooked it up with the old filtration system still in place. It works reaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllly well. 

I might not even pull the stock pump? Everything seems to be perfect. You be the judge. 









First picture is before I got it all into position. 









Everything is now on and in position. 




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Part two, got cut off :/









The bar forced me to turn the log a little, but I like it better. 









The filter intake is protected in the chamber, and it sucks up the mulm that gets through!

Everything works so perfectly. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice tank!

I love the DW


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

zoragen said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> I love the DW


Thanks so much! Appreciate the compliment. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## mr2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks nice and clean.Perfect placement if you don't get too much flow you could definitely use the fluval stock pump if you wanted.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> Looks nice and clean.


Thanks verry much! I may have to do this on all my tanks lol. It is good filtration. I'll just need to figure out how to take care of my filter slit now. I need to block it before I get my CRS. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mr2 said:


> Perfect placement if you don't get too much flow you could definitely use the fluval stock pump if you wanted.


Awesome! I'm thinking the same thing. 

The thing was making a great deal of noise at first, and I was confused... I guess the system was working the air out. It is silent now. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything has been really good so far. 

No pics really to update yet, but I tested the water today and it is perfect, 100% ready for CRS ;( 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

How did I miss this journal? As far as the stems, I think you're right looks like grass. Any idea on when you'll be ordering the CRS? Why not get some super glue gel and just glue your anubias down? A dab and you're done, that's what I did to mine. They don't have to be glued tightly down just enough to hold it until the roots attach.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sake said:


> How did I miss this journal? As far as the stems, I think you're right looks like grass. Any idea on when you'll be ordering the CRS? Why not get some super glue gel and just glue your anubias down? A dab and you're done, that's what I did to mine. They don't have to be glued tightly down just enough to hold it until the roots attach.


Hehe I'm just too lazy. Also haven't decided where it should go. Thoughts?

I did that with my other Anubias.

I'll be ordering them as soon as I get the OK from Speedie weather wise, and as soon as I get the cray into his own tank. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I say glue it on the driftwood right under the water line, where it will emerge, but that would probably be too much light and you'd get algae. Or you could do it on the highest point on your rocks, looks a bit shaded there, I can't really tell from the photos.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll think about it  I've got work to do on the tank once I get the cray out. 

Thanks buddy


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

MABJ said:


> View attachment 59274
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Driftwood you used. That's not an easy tank to 'scape. i think you did a nice job!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Great looking tank. I got a good chuckle from your crawfsh. The "godfather" of the tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I like the Driftwood you used. That's not an easy tank to 'scape. i think you did a nice job!


Thank you very very much! Means a lot seeing as you've got so many nice tanks. 

I love the driftwood! It is getting a little mold or fungus right where it leaves the water. And I'm not sure if I should do something about it. 

Thoughts?


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sajacobs said:


> Great looking tank. I got a good chuckle from your crawfsh. The "godfather" of the tank.


Thank you I'll continue to modify it to make it as BA as possible. 

The cray will be removed, but he will get a new dominion to rule over . 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Thank you very very much! Means a lot seeing as you've got so many nice tanks.
> 
> I love the driftwood! It is getting a little mold or fungus right where it leaves the water. And I'm not sure if I should do something about it.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thanks for the complement. I would suggest you clean that part of the wood with a scotch brits pad. Then attach some moss on it at that point. You should get some growth above & below the water. Looks pretty nice that way. If you look at my 40 journal thread you can see an example. I find my Cherry shrimp like to hang out there.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Very, very, very good idea. I'll also keep a mister around just in case the moss needs misting. I'll use fissidens, as it is hardy. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Another H4N shipment came in today. Got some Hydrocotyle and Fissidens. 

Going to plant both in here.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Post some pics after you add them so we can see what it looks like. I just got a shippment from h4n also very pleased.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know where to put the fissidens, nor how to add it :O.


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice! Love the wood. 
Lol, the crayfish is a 'clawedfather'!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hahaha! Thank you. I've got a lot of work to do. But every week I come closer to putting my SSS CRS in here 

I've been having a lazy Christmas break


----------



## Msheresy (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you added the crs yet?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Msheresy said:


> Have you added the crs yet?


Hey thanks for clocking in  nope. Still working on cycling the cray's tank. Just got the filter in and everything. 

Should only be a few weeks and I'll get some beauties in there. This should hopefully be worth the wait. I haven't planted my fissidens or Hydrocotyle yet.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Going to officially do this tank tomorrow. Excited. I'll work with some fissidens and Hyrdocoyle species.. I think is how you spell it. Anyways, props to h4n.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Hmm I never did get around to adding the fissidens that day, and the Hydro died on me. 

But here's a pic of the cray. I'm kind of sad I'll be moving him. He has made a nice home here. 









He always sits right in there while he's resting. When he explores, he explores everywhere.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

CRS will be here in three days. I will post picture updates very soon. 

I got 14 shrimp from Nick. I'm not big on the SSS look anymore. My tastes have changed I guess, and I've decided on the three-line CRS and two-line CRS. 

So in grading terms S and SS.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Ok I made some big progress today. I patched what little of the small bottom slit was showing, so nothing will be getting in there ever again. 

I pulled and moved some mosses, and I FINALLY glued down the Anubias. 

The Don of this tank was captured and acclimated to his new home, and this is ready for the new inhabitants in two days. 

As for the GH and KH, I'm not good at reading them, but KH was at 0-1 and the GH was at 4-5. PH was at around 6.2. Nitates near zero thanks to the floaters. 


.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Here are some pictures


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

And the shrimp are here and in!! I acclimated them for 1 hour and poured them in. They're SUPER cute.








There are 13 three-band (S Grade) and two two band (SS grade)

I think they like the high current.


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

*Shrimp Tank*

I see now why people build shrimp tanks. I love the visual balance in this tank too. :thumbsup:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



lotuslullaby said:


> I see now why people build shrimp tanks. I love the visual balance in this tank too. :thumbsup:


Thanks a bunch  they're doing well so far. The tanks parameters have been steady, and there are zero tank shock deaths so far. 




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Alrighty I JUST figured out my official GH and KH. I figured out the whole formula thing, and the whole test strip thing is in fact inaccurate. I previously thought I had 1 KH, 3 GH. 

Since I finally read it right, I have:
5 GH
Less than 1 KH 
150 TDS. 
Roughly 6.2 PH

That is SPOT ON for CRS. I'm now super confident they're going to do well for me. 

My nitrates barely register, ammonia and nitrites don't register of course. 

The shells look great two days in


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*









Full tank shot









A few shrimpers 









Not sure if that's algae or diatoms they're feeding on... Suggestions?









Same shot, different angle. 









Several are always in the back munching 

Well I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

How'd they find their way into the sump already lol?
What nikon are you using?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

I love this little thing! Are you finding it hard to maintain parameters? And have you done any research on breeding? Supposedly they done very often in smaller tanks


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



Bananariot said:


> How'd they find their way into the sump already lol?
> What nikon are you using?


Well the sump has open bars, so they're just exploring. They can't get to the dangerous part anymore 

I'm using the best Nikon cool pix.. It looks like a DSLR but isn't. In hindsight, I'd get a DSLR any day, but this does take good pics. 

If I could find a reasonably priced camera and lens, I'd buy one probably.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



Mumford said:


> I love this little thing! Are you finding it hard to maintain parameters? And have you done any research on breeding? Supposedly they done very often in smaller tanks
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Hey thanks a bunch!! I've also read breeding happens in smaller tanks. 

I've read SO much on CRS. This was no impulse purchase. I trained for months to make sure I could keep their water, get their environment ready and finally get them from my man Nick. 

It has been 150 TDS for about 2 months. I do not do partial water changes, I only top off. If I do partial water changes, I remineralize the water to 150 TDS that I'm replacing. 

I just learned my true GH and KH but they were steady, I just thought they were a little different. 

I suppose it is nice to have such a small volume of water. You see them really well, they have a chance to breed and food is always nearby. 

As far as reading up on breeding, everything I read points to keeping params really steady and it'll all just kinda work itself out. That is my goal.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Tiny update. I left these guys for a week for spring break. I've put them where they will be exposed to natural light each day. 

Before I left, I made sure the water was 100% topped off and fed a large portion of something they IMMEDIATELY took to. I recommend ravengates's pumpkin chips to everybody with inverts. 









Jamie said it doesn't disperse in your water like some compressed food, so I fed a little extra. There are plenty of ammonia sucking devices in the tank, so I'll rely on that and take the risk so they have a healthy dose of food for the 7 days I'm gone ...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Looking real good bro!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



speedie408 said:


> Looking real good bro!


Thank you very much! I hope I do get some to breed. I've got another tank I'd like to populate, plus this isn't near max capacity


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

The moment of truth is tomorrow. I left my tanks on break for 7 days. We'll see if they're ok when I get back tomorrow morning . I'll keep you updated.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

! My shrimp are all alive yay ¡

Super happy. I literally don't think anybody died, and as I feared, the water did drain past the sponge, but not by too much. 

I just gave them a big helping of food. It pays off to think ahead. I didn't set the tank up in a hurry, so there was plenty of biofilm.


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks awesome. Do the shrimp ever climb up the log and poke their heads out of the water?

You're making me want another spec. And some CRS!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



hlaalu said:


> Looks awesome. Do the shrimp ever climb up the log and poke their heads out of the water?
> 
> You're making me want another spec. And some CRS!


Thanks for your kind words! This is definitely my favorite tank now. I sleep next to it. 

Well my crayfish used to do that, but I don't know if the shrimp will. 

They haven't yet, but be assured if they do, I'll be shooting pictures.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

my CRS and amano sometimes emerge slightly when exploring the floaters in their tanks


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



pedropete said:


> my CRS and amano sometimes emerge slightly when exploring the floaters in their tanks


I'm sure they will at some point  ill be watching.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Not many places to hide in here, but they find a way. They're hiding from the light, as it wasn't there for a long time.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Need some advice guys.. 

Possibly switching out my light. Breaking down another tank, so I've got a spare light that is very nice. Let me know if you'd select it over the stock light. I'll post pics soon. 




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Here we go. 







normal light. 







new light on full. 







new light on half. 

What do you all think?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

I'd sill like input, but I'm liking the way the half strength light looks. 

Here are some nice shots. 

Shadows among the recovering Anubias. It is recovering quick. The roots immediately started growing upon attachment. 
















Some shots of food time today. 

























Finally, a few shrimp took a ride on my tweezers lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

I'd still love a comment on the light, but I have gone with the Beamswork light. I stole it off another tank that has fallen out of my favor.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I liked the original light. Plus, it seemed to be working well. I'm kind of a "If it ain't broke don't fix it" kinda guy though.

Great thread BTW. I'm thinking hard about setting up a MrAqua 12x12x12 (7.5g) cube tank but for tigers and maybe some neos. I'm just not sure though. I've tried tigers twice and failed both times. Just not sure what I'm doing wrong with them.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



Nubster said:


> I liked the original light. Plus, it seemed to be working well. I'm kind of a "If it ain't broke don't fix it" kinda guy though.
> 
> Great thread BTW. I'm thinking hard about setting up a MrAqua 12x12x12 (7.5g) cube tank but for tigers and maybe some neos. I'm just not sure though. I've tried tigers twice and failed both times. Just not sure what I'm doing wrong with them.


Thanks very much for the comment&compliment. 

I long ago realized my failures come from impatience and the urge to add and fiddle. 

I've really gotten the impatience down, but even a few months ago when I started my main tank, I populated it too quick. 

My tangerine tigers failed. I also don't know what was so wrong, as my neos bred in the same water. 

I hear you on the if it ain't broke don't fix it. I am letting the floaters take over the top though, so I think I need the extra light power to shine through them. I had to keep pruning them because not enough light would make it through. 

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

I've learned the fuzzy stuff is just a little bit of fungus. It hasn't always been there so I wasn't sure. 

Anybody have some criticisms on the scape?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I've learned the fuzzy stuff is just a little bit of fungus. It hasn't always been there so I wasn't sure.
> 
> Anybody have some criticisms on the scape?


I like it, I guess my only criticism would be that the wood looks kind of bare. Some fissidens would look nice on it. Or maybe some small hydrocotyle species growing up it and out of the water?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



rocksmom said:


> I like it, I guess my only criticism would be that the wood looks kind of bare. Some fissidens would look nice on it. Or maybe some small hydrocotyle species growing up it and out of the water?


I love the hydrocotyle species idea. I tried to get it before, and I failed at keeping it alive. It melted before I got it in the tank. 

I ordered fiss then decided I don't want to use it. :/. 

I wonder how it would look on the wood, how would the hydrocotyle grow, too?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

If you didn't even get it in your tank before it died, I'd say that's not your fault. You should give it another try. It's one of favorites. The leaves are adorable and it grows like crazy. I'm not sure what specific species I have since it was just sold as dwarf pennywort in my lfs. I was also sent some in a RAOK recently that he said was the "japan" variety. I could send you some if you'd like. PM me if you're interested.

Why didn't you like the fissidens? I love the look of it, I've just had trouble attaching it to things.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i think the tank is coming along nicely mark. 

although the driftwood looks nice, it doesnt scale well in that particular size. Sometimes in a tank, we want the illusion of a larger tank by using items with more details and less girth. if a more defined piece of manzanita was used with thinner branches, it would also increase the surface area for biofilm, bacteria, enzymes to grow not to mention a jungle gym for shrimp to frolic in between.

The new lamp provides more light but it also looks too large for the tank. be mindful of algae as it may be triggered with the extra light. Loving your moss... xmas?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



rocksmom said:


> If you didn't even get it in your tank before it died, I'd say that's not your fault. You should give it another try. It's one of favorites. The leaves are adorable and it grows like crazy. I'm not sure what specific species I have since it was just sold as dwarf pennywort in my lfs. I was also sent some in a RAOK recently that he said was the "japan" variety. I could send you some if you'd like. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Why didn't you like the fissidens? I love the look of it, I've just had trouble attaching it to things.


m

Hmm. I couldn't see how it would fit into the overall look of my tanks. 

I guess the fronds turned me off. I LOVE Xmas moss in all varieties. 

Fissidens is nice for a lot of tanks, but I only like the mini variety. 

I'll PM you. That sounds wonderful.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*



acitydweller said:


> i think the tank is coming along nicely mark.
> 
> although the driftwood looks nice, it doesnt scale well in that particular size. Sometimes in a tank, we want the illusion of a larger tank by using items with more details and less girth. if a more defined piece of manzanita was used with thinner branches, it would also increase the surface area for biofilm, bacteria, enzymes to grow not to mention a jungle gym for shrimp to frolic in between.
> 
> The new lamp provides more light but it also looks too large for the tank. be mindful of algae as it may be triggered with the extra light. Loving your moss... xmas?


Hmm I'm concerned about algae regardless. I haven't found a light which is strong enough to break through floaters and still fit on the tank. 

Appreciate the comment, Albert! I understand the scale comment. It makes complete sense, but this overly big scale is what I was going for kinda. I wanted one big root-like thing, and I was going to try to attach some plants to the top. It would almost be like a mossy, dead tree. I just have no clue what to put on top lol.

I also liked this piece because the flow in this tank is pretty quick, and the CRS need to climb, I agree, and that was the best way with my wood at hand. I'm always open for new changes though!

Yes, I am in love with this moss. It is mini Xmas moss. I got it to 'carpet' a little by tying it to a larger rock I buried in the deep soil.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

I gave the tank a makeover, but I am a little worried about something. 

I took the driftwood out to clean it, and it kicked up a little mulm from the dirt. I REALLY don't want a bacterial infection, so I put a half dose of paraguard in there. 


Other than that, I moved mosses, trimmed things and added some Hydrocotyle Japan. Let me know how it looks.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Still check out the picture update one post ahead of this, but I wanted to ask people, especially those who were a tad bit concerned for the light, about some algae. 

It seems I'm NOT getting algae on my mosses, but I definitely have it on my walls. I do believe dust algae. Should I be concerned? Seems shrimp don't mind it.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

I got dust algae like that on one of my small tanks after upgrading the light as well. It went away in a week or so, not sure if it was on its own or with help from the snails.

The hydrocotyle looks good. Just need to figure out how to train it to climb up the wood as it grows. Not sure if it will do it on its own or you'll you'd have to tie it with some thread or something.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Thanks for the comment! 

Yes, I'll be training it as it grows. I think some of the roots are already binding to the wood. Not sure though. 

The dust algae isn't GROWING per say, and it was faintly there before the upgrade. The thing about this light is it is only three LEDs lol. 

I've added a feeding dish, and may wind up adding cholla wood to the tank. Any suggestions on where?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*CRS Fluval Spec rescaping*

Placed a bit of cholla wood + a cappatia leaf. 

I don't LOVE the wood where it is, but it doesn't look bad, and they have a new place to explore. 

I hope people are enjoying the pictures..
I don't get TOO much feedback on this tank, but I'd love some!









Oh and the Hydrocotyle is adjusting well. It already has... Leemmmmee count.... 10 new leaves forming, three leaves already nearing completion. 

That's a fast growing plant!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Updates: 

Hmm the plant moved a little. 

I added a nerite to eat some of the algae on the walls. Hopefully he does good work. 

I've added three SS CRS. 

That should bring me to 17 shrimp in here. I'd love to see a berry someday soon. 

One of my favorite types of shots








You can see the Nerite in this working on the wood. 








Again, a really nice shot because you get lots of green. 








They love the cholla wood. There's always 6-10 on or in it. You can see an SS in this. 








They're all different shrimp who come and go, but I love this photoshoot area lol. 









Perhaps waiting for food? Only one day left till feeding day lol. 









This is what I see from my bed!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Love this spec 


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mumford said:


> Love this spec
> 
> 
> - Mumford


Yay haha. Thanks very much. Any scape suggestions?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Yay haha. Thanks very much. Any scape suggestions?


If it were my tank I'd drop that huge piece of wood and pick up some tiny manzanita twigs/branches to replace it and put in some very tiny stones. 

But that's just me 




- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha you're the second person to say that. I appreciate the input. I have other pieces of manzy, so I may explore it. 

For now, it is a fixture. I like the way it kinda makes the spec a bit of a tree root.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Haha you're the second person to say that. I appreciate the input. I have other pieces of manzy, so I may explore it.
> 
> For now, it is a fixture. I like the way it kinda makes the spec a bit of a tree root.


Which is way cool. It just consumes a lot of scape space and makes it hard to create and sense of scale. But it does seem to be enjoyed by the shrimp which are awesome!


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha yeah I do think it violates a few aqua scaping rules. I'll research my pieces of DW and see if I can get a good piece in there. 

I also have to work on lowering flow.

Question: with green dust algae, would you leave it like that or wipe off the glass?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Haha yeah I do think it violates a few aqua scaping rules. I'll research my pieces of DW and see if I can get a good piece in there.
> 
> I also have to work on lowering flow.
> 
> Question: with green dust algae, would you leave it like that or wipe off the glass?


Rules are for squares lol. The only limitation is your own creativity  

I'd wipe it while you're doing a water change and then try to get all the scraped off algae out while you're siphoning 


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmm I don't really water change.. Unless I see a spike in TDS/change in shrimp behavior. 

I was wondering if there was some small algae magnet that could do the trick.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Hmm I don't really water change.. Unless I see a spike in TDS/change in shrimp behavior.
> 
> I was wondering if there was some small algae magnet that could do the trick.


Not that I'm aware off but you could look into a Nimble Nano cleaner. Might be something you'd like. Ive used them on all my nanos and loved em. 


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks. I checked it out. I'll give my snails and shrimp some time after I decrease flow, then I'll give that a go. 


On decreasing flow, would it be bad to put cotton in the outflow tube? When I ask people what they did to cut flow down, I get suggestions to jam lots of stuff in the cannister chambers. 

I don't exactly have tons of materials other than ceramic balls to do that. Any other suggestions!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Thanks. I checked it out. I'll give my snails and shrimp some time after I decrease flow, then I'll give that a go.
> 
> 
> On decreasing flow, would it be bad to put cotton in the outflow tube? When I ask people what they did to cut flow down, I get suggestions to jam lots of stuff in the cannister chambers.
> ...



Can't say I've tried I but I've heard of a sponge on the nozzle will work. I'm sure you could rig it up with fishing line or a rubberband


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I just wanted to say I'm fortunate and unfortunate to see this tank in its prime now. I'm unsure about how it will look soon(overgrowth) but super impressed about how it looks now. It really is eye catching in my room.


----------



## starfire12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it look great. I wish I could afford CRS, and that my tanks would look so good.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I bet you could! It is less expensive than you may think. 

You could set up something like this with shrimp for less than $150 with time and patience.


----------



## ctls (Aug 15, 2012)

Man, I love all your tanks. I see the large driftwood as a positive and a negative. Positive is that the way you have it set up it looks nice, negative is just how much space it's taking up, in that space you could do so many different things. I still think it looks good as is though.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

ctls said:


> Man, I love all your tanks. I see the large driftwood as a positive and a negative. Positive is that the way you have it set up it looks nice, negative is just how much space it's taking up, in that space you could do so many different things. I still think it looks good as is though.


Thanks a bunch! I'm really glad you find you enjoy my tanks. I enjoy putting them out there for that reason. 

I think: why mess with something that works. It gives them some refuge from the flow and gives them a place to climb. It may make up for its cumbersome nature in its unseen hidey holes.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Moss in your tanks look great . So green. I hope mine will look better soon. The driftwood does take a lot of space, but the shrimp seem to like it and I love how they climb all over it. Good for viewing them.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

GreenBliss said:


> Moss in your tanks look great . So green. I hope mine will look better soon. The driftwood does take a lot of space, but the shrimp seem to like it and I love how they climb all over it. Good for viewing them.


Very true. It also gives them some shade on the backside. Haha thanks for your comment 

You all will be amazed at the places they can hide in here. 

I see 10-12 shrimp one minute then they're almost all gone the next. Lol. 

I'll have to do some detailed pictures.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hope everybody had a great Easter! 

I left my tank alone for about 5 days. I always am nervous, but it seems like everything is OK. 

I can't exactly can't see if anybody passed, but there seems to be a proper number. 

The nerite has done wonders on the walls of the tank  









I just can't get over how great it looks in person.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd say the photos are really good as well! Yeah I always count my shrimp to make sure each and every one is still there.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Tank is looking great!



assasin6547 said:


> I'd say the photos are really good as well! Yeah I always count my shrimp to make sure each and every one is still there.


You clearly don't have enough shrimp then!


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I try to count but I can't, simply because of how many hiding spots there are. 

I usually can only count 10 at a time, but I know there are roughly 16. 

The moss started to brown a little while I was out, but I'll be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Things are looking fantastic MABJ. I like your little statues too.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Things are looking fantastic MABJ. I like your little statues too.


Holy crap I just noticed those. 

Where'd you get those MABJ?

Btw I love that clover thing (can't spell them from memory)! Just got some in and it's my new favorite! Grows like crazy!


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Addict and Mumford!

They're just traveling acquisitions. . 

The large one was most certainly from my trip to Maui, the smaller possibly on my Caribbean excursions to Nassau and Puerto Rico  

I thought they adorned the tank well, so I put them around them. Some of my wooden turtles guard the other tank I keep!

Mumford, Hydrocotyle Japan I think is its name. I love the way it looks too! It is growing very quickly. Lol.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Thanks Addict and Mumford!
> 
> They're just traveling acquisitions. .
> 
> ...


Wicked cool. 

Idk if its the same but I believe mine are: hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! The two species are different, but I couldn't tell you how lol.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Thanks! The two species are different, but I couldn't tell you how lol.


They are?? Huh interesting lol. 

Growing pattern maybe?


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mumford said:


> They are?? Huh interesting lol.
> 
> Growing pattern maybe?
> 
> ...


I can only assume so because of the name difference. I am no plant expert unfortunately . Lol.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I can only assume so because of the name difference. I am no plant expert unfortunately . Lol.


From what I can find some seem to think H. Japan may have just been given a name upgrade from another species. This is all I could find as far as photos:










I have top left I believe?


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine looks most like the top two, but it isn't either. 

It has three bumps on each of the three leaves that makes up one stem.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A feeding day 

























Thank you Jake's shrimp food lol.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!

What a AWESOME little tank!!!

I think you should leave everything like it is!!! Sure the branch is big for that size of tank, but it does all of the things you have listed about it, so I would for sure leave it! 

Your shrimp are beautiful! I really like the s and ss grades too! They seem to have more character!!! Although I have seen some of the high grades that have a smiley face in red on their white backs, and that was freakin' sweet too!!! LOL 

Your plants look SUPER HAPPY, and are some of the best greens I have seen here! Just be careful with the H. Japan, as it will take over the tank pretty quickly! I had it in my 55g, and had to go take care of the farm for a few weeks. When I got back it had grown over the entire 55g! It was EVERYWHERE!!! I do have pretty high light and inject Co2 so that was a big factor there, but still I would be sure to keep it in check! I really love the plant though! And I will have it in my Shrimp tank when I can afford to set one up!

Anyway, AWESOME JOB on the tank, and I am Subscribed!
Drew


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

tank is lookin great dude! those crs look real happy


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Get tank envy every time you post. I want a shrimp tank darn it!!


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> What a AWESOME little tank!!!
> 
> ...


Don't know how I missed the latest replies, but thanks so much!!!

Things are kinda complete in here now, you're right  I really like it the way it is now -- unless anything goes wrong, I won't change a thing! 

You're very right about the H. Japan. It is spreading like a beautiful, lucky weed lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

andrewss said:


> tank is lookin great dude! those crs look real happy


Thanks!! I'm super happy. They are thriving. I'm nervous none are berried, but I'll just keep on watching. Maybe do a big water change with cool water.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mumford said:


> Get tank envy every time you post. I want a shrimp tank darn it!!
> 
> 
> - Mumford


You don't have a shrimp tank?!?! We must fix that. Check out my .5g cube. You could fix one up that looks stellar for less than $35.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> You don't have a shrimp tank?!?! We must fix that. Check out my .5g cube. You could fix one up that looks stellar for less than $35.


Well I have a tank but its using CO2 which I hear isn't good for the crystals (which I love) 


- Mumford


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mumford said:


> Well I have a tank but its using CO2 which I hear isn't good for the crystals (which I love)
> 
> 
> - Mumford


it can be done. mine breed just fine but perhaps the # of babies are not as high as in a non-co2 tank. give it a shot!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

dasob85 said:


> it can be done. mine breed just fine but perhaps the # of babies are not as high as in a non-co2 tank. give it a shot!


For real?

Crap I'm gettin crystals for sure then!! I'll add them to my 20 once it's established so then I won't have to worry about any losses while switching 


- Mumford


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

well, just be prepared that they'll breed slower! i turned down my co2 a little bit today because I thought one of the otos was breathing hard(i was only at normal green color though) and a bunch of super small pale tiny crs babies crawled out of the woodwork. I guess they like it with lower co2 although I also fed some baby shrimp powder today lol

anyway, get some shrimp when you can 

and I love your tank mabj, I am seriously considering doing something like this for my favorite 2 shrimp (instead of a breeders box) lol.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

dasob85 said:


> well, just be prepared that they'll breed slower! i turned down my co2 a little bit today because I thought one of the otos was breathing hard(i was only at normal green color though) and a bunch of super small pale tiny crs babies crawled out of the woodwork. I guess they like it with lower co2 although I also fed some baby shrimp powder today lol
> 
> anyway, get some shrimp when you can
> 
> and I love your tank mabj, I am seriously considering doing something like this for my favorite 2 shrimp (instead of a breeders box) lol.


Good to know, I'll think about adding them in!


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll just reiterate, it really can be done. 

Depending on your light/fert/co2 balance, you can get expensive shrimp in tanks, easily.

Keep it at a low BPS and you'll be just fine. Just -- like you said -- make sure things are established and such.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

MAN. I'm very nervous I'll be seeing my first death soon. In prepping my new tank, I got a new ZooMed 501. 

So obviously when you're doing a new tank, you want to transplant half of another filter into the new one. I chose to set the new filter up with 70% of the old media including the insider sponge. 

I also decided while I'm setting and scaping the new tank, I'd put it in the new tank. 









It is the same amount of flow, but I'm just getting all kinds of goodies in the new filter. 

I set both up, rebooked the old one to its connections and plugged both in. 

I walk away for at least 15 to 20 minutes and got the feeling I needed to check things out. I looked inside and saw a shrimp stuck inside the submerged spraybar. Her body was contorted and her tiny head was sticking out one of these holes. 









I immediately disconnected it and started trying to get her out. She came right back to life, and soon after some fussing she got out. 

With all the new/rearranged media and moved around stuff, I'm just praying I don't see any deaths or anything.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm resigned that they may not breed. 

It's been over 3 months. They should have matured. I don't mind that they won't breed. They've been very rewarding to keep. Here's some shots from today


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I'm resigned that they may not breed.
> 
> It's been over 3 months. They should have matured. I don't mind that they won't breed. They've been very rewarding to keep. Here's some shots from today
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear mate 

While I'm certainly no expert I thought I remember reading that they do not breed in smaller tanks, as in under 5 gallons. I may be totally off but I thought I remember seeing in a couple different areas


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Mumford said:


> Sorry to hear mate
> 
> While I'm certainly no expert I thought I remember reading that they do not breed in smaller tanks, as in under 5 gallons. I may be totally off but I thought I remember seeing in a couple different areas
> 
> ...


That makes sense. I thought since there are so many hiding spots they just might. 

I'm not really keeping them to breed. I just really love them hehe.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

MABJ said:


> That makes sense. I thought since there are so many hiding spots they just might.
> 
> I'm not really keeping them to breed. I just really love them hehe.


I'd imagine it has something to do with the shrimp sensing their space is to limited to produce. Who knows tho


- Mumford


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Things are going well here. Almost time to move them back home . 









You'd never guess there are 16+ CRS in here...


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Is this tank worth it, (the spec?) as i was talking to you earlier, i just noticed you had this..haha.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is the prettiest tank I have. Haha I love it. I've got a ZooMed501 on it as well. 

The moss and everything just makes this tank so fun to look at. 

The shrimp are beautiful.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

ugh i'm in love with this tank. a spec might be my next purchase..


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> ugh i'm in love with this tank. a spec might be my next purchase..


Thanks! I probably wouldn't get another one, but I'm in love with the one I have. 

They are notoriously hard to scape. Luckily, I fell into my scape because of the moss.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I've heard that a few times. I think you should take out a few males and females and breed them :smile:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Yeah, I've heard that a few times. I think you should take out a few males and females and breed them :smile:


That's a great idea, actually. I don't really have another tank for them at the moment. I could always try set one up specifically for breeding


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm full of great ideas :wink: Didn't you say you were moving home soon? Maybe set it up then?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I'm home. Moved the tank, no big shakeups. 

I fed stout today. The shrimp went crazy lookin for it!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Tank has come a long way and is looking great MABJ, nice job.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sake said:


> Tank has come a long way and is looking great MABJ, nice job.


Thanks! Glad to see you pop in. Hope all is well.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

How about a few pictures. 

All is well in this tank. The tank was stable after my move home from college. Everything transferred real well. 

The shrimp are great, too. 

Some good news! I see freshwater limpets in my tank. They look cute. I don't know why some people hate them. 


This is how the tank looks to the eye. 
















But light in pictures distorts it to a very yellow state in other pictures.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Feeding time


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I look at these newest pics and I'm sick. I can't believe it, horrible! How the hell can you grow moss so well, and I can't even get java moss to do well? lol I hate you! Other than being jealous of your moss skillz nice tank! Love the pics.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

BTW what ever happened to your TT? I'm debating on starting a tank of those and orange neo's. Just got a 20 long tank today, it's either TT and orange neos or dwarf puffers.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha thanks bud. It literally just grows when you get nice light over it for 6 hours a day. 

This is mini Xmas. Best moss I've had. Mini pellia is nice once it gets used to what it's on. 

My TT's just all died one by one. I think they'd do well if I got more, but that's something I might do some other day. 

They're a little expensive. Why not try OBETS in your 20 long if you can keep a constant temp and a PH of 6.5.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I just like the orange color in the TT, plus the water temp here without a heater is 78 sometimes getting up to 80 for a day or two and from what I read TT can take it a bit warmer. Figured the TT and orange neos would look nice together, toss in some chili rasbora, ottos, few nerite snails and have a dream tank for me lol. Another factor is the tank will be about 10 foot away from me at my computer, so I'd like some bright shrimp so their easier to see. Not that it really matters considering I spend half the time gazing into my rcs tank sitting on my cats house.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice. Well I probably wouldn't get orange neos AND orange cardinia. Why not orange cardinia and blue neos? Something like that


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Update on this tank  ?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Update on this tank  ?


Well. It is running really well. It's parameters are really steady. I don't see as many shrimp, possibly because I haven't fed much. I will increase my feeding. 

I'll take a pic tomorrow!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Pic!!!

















Lol if you notice the Hydrocotyle is creeping out of the tank


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Ugh that tank is amazing looking. So jealous


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

It has been a minute since I updated. 

I have one HUGE update. 

For the first time ever, my CRS are berried  

















Any tips on baby survival?!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats on the berried! Sorry, no tips from this newbie-just rcs here (and they're succeeding!)


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Awesome! Congrats on the berried! Sorry, no tips from this newbie-just rcs here (and they're succeeding!)


That's ok  thanks for sharing the jubilation. 

Glad your RCS are doing well .


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! I need to start a journal of my 20 long soon


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats on the berried shirmp! I'm so excited for you, can wait to see some lil ones in this tank


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Congrats! Nice to see everything going well for you Hopefully mine berry soon too


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mjbn said:


> Congrats! Nice to see everything going well for you Hopefully mine berry soon too


I hope they do too . Yeah I haven't been active lately unfortunately.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

mark, I really don't want to be advertising, but I would really appreciate it if you'd take a look at my 20 long journal..Thanks


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll pop in now


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

There officially are 4 left in the tank. Maybe 5. 

Idk where the rest went, as I only ever found one dead shrimp. 

These guys all look healthy though. The great indicator that they're healthy?? 3/4 are females and are berried!!! When it rains it pours, I guess! Lol.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! Where'd they gooo??!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! Where'd they gooo??!


Not a clue /:


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you check the back part of the spec? (Forgetting what it's called)


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Did you check the back part of the spec? (Forgetting what it's called)


I've got that closed off.. Hmn


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

Of the handful of shrimps I've lost, ive not found a single body yet

either they crawl off or maybe they get eaten just that fast?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe.. Who knows. What's important is keeping ze babies alive. Do they need lots of extra food and feelings?


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

feelings?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Feedings!!!! Lol sorry. Although I give them lots of love


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I think we all love our shrimp!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Update?


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Sure! Later tonight.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

It needed some major plant culling lol. So I got rid of some floaters and moss. 

I've got a little algae, but the shrimp seem to like picking at it. 

I currently have no way to upload a picture. I'll diagnose the issue and try to fix it. 

Is anybody else with an iPhone having trouble with "This is not a valid image file"?


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Update on this bad boy?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Dead basically. 

Sad, but it's time. Ah well. I truly did see this tank in its prime, but in the future I need to learn to keep them in their prime.

Down to 1 CRS.

Great to hear from you, man!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Gah, that sucks. I loved this tank soo much haha. And I'm glad to see you're posting again


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

That70sfishboy said:


> Gah, that sucks. I loved this tank soo much haha. And I'm glad to see you're posting again


You and me both! I have what is in my opinion a much prettier tank right now (most recent pic of my almost-ADA build). I love that tank a lot, and I think I'll be able to keep it in its prime. 

Glad to see familiar faces!


----------

